# ceiling fans



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

Anyone have experience with ceiling fan motors and humidity/salt air? Anyone have knowledge about the length of blades and the amount in relationship to the cooling of air. I have read some stuff about this but have questions - would like some experienced been there done that stuff. thanks.


----------



## mexikatz (Mar 16, 2013)

surfrider said:


> Anyone have experience with ceiling fan motors and humidity/salt air? Anyone have knowledge about the length of blades and the amount in relationship to the cooling of air. I have read some stuff about this but have questions - would like some experienced been there done that stuff. thanks.


The house we left in Florida had 11 Hunter ceiling fans which I installed (I'm no electrician). The model was Passport - picked them up at Home Depot. We lived about 1/2 mile from the Atlantic Ocean on a canal (lots of humidity/salt air). Over the 14 years we were in the house I called Hunter support maybe 2-3 times and they sent replacement parts for free. Once they even sent a whole new fan.

I have seen Hunter (which comes with a lifetime warranty - not sure about Mexico) at Costco but the selection was limited.


----------



## makaloco (Mar 26, 2009)

I live 500 meters from the Sea of Cortez and have five Hunter ceiling fans, purchased at City Club and installed in 2007 by my contractor's electrician. Complete instructions were included in Spanish and English. They're an outdoor model, either 52" or 54", with five plastic blades that can be unscrewed and washed. Three speeds, reversible. They do a great job of moving air and haven't had a single problem except for blades occasionally needing rebalancing after heavy use.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I have 6 Copacabana fans, some with a light and others not. Each with 3 aluminum blades. Steel blades will rust after awhile and spray your walls with unattractive brown blotches. Mine are white and industrial looking, easy to clean and I don't care for the "stylish" ones. They all have a control box on the wall. Easy on electric and last forever.


----------

